# XBOX 360E to laptop screen



## ankitj1611 (May 11, 2016)

Hello

I am planning to buy XBOX 360E from flipkart
Microsoft Xbox 360 E 4 GB Price in India - Buy Microsoft Xbox 360 E 4 GB Online - Microsoft : Flipkart.com

I want to play games like GTA 5 on it.I want to know can i connect it to laptop screen using capture card?and any cheap card...

Also can i use mouse and keyboard with it?


----------



## Desmond (May 11, 2016)

ankitj1611 said:


> Hello
> 
> I want to play games like GTA 5 on it.I want to know can i connect it to laptop screen using capture card?and any cheap card...



It is possible, but why go through all that trouble? Get a cheap 19 or 21 inch TFT monitor and use it with that.



> Also can i use mouse and keyboard with it?



With the XBox? Obviously no.


----------

